# Optical Illusions & Stuff



## Lumpy 1 (May 4, 2013)

I'll start...


[ame=http://youtu.be/HhvOP_q33Hw]The Best optical illusions ever!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 4, 2013)

and another..

[ame=http://youtu.be/4q0zBWG-Sso]Impossible motion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (May 6, 2013)




----------



## April (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Oddball (May 6, 2013)

If you concentrate on this picture long enough, you can see an ice cream sundae!


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (May 6, 2013)




----------



## percysunshine (Oct 18, 2013)

This is a cool set;

Link;

Photographer Creates Lifelike Images of American Streets Using Toy Car Models and Forced Perspective | Colossal


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 28, 2014)

.

Dark Roasted Blend: Optical Illusions in Art, Part 3


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## hjmick (Apr 7, 2014)

I've always been a fan of shooting stuff and filming it in slow motion:


----------



## The Professor (Apr 7, 2014)

Artist paints woman's entire body to make her look like a parrot | Mail Online


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Abishai100 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Eye Candy*

The hazy mist created by a waterfall not only produces rainbows but a certain light glow that a Polaroid can pick up rather easily.

Everyone walks around with a mini-camera in their mobile phones these days, so the prevalence of such visual appetizers feels conversational.




Instant camera - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------

